# Fat Acceptance



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 14, 2015)

What is your take on Fat Acceptance/HAES/#effyourbeautystabdards/?

Keep this civil, please. This thread, especially on this site, has the potential to go bad quickly. I'm just asking your take. No judgements. All I will do is monitor so this stays civil.

Today, Oct 18th, Ragen Chastain, fat activist, will be running the half Ironman in Arizona. She hopes to complete the full one next year. She has been training in hopes to prove you can be obese and active.

Tracker. There is a mobile version. Her number is 1045.


----------



## Flop (Oct 14, 2015)

If you're not ashamed by your body, then by all means there's more power to you.  Just don't flaunt it in people's faces if they simply  don't care.  Remember that hubris is a dangerous (as well as annoying) thing.  Fat shamers as well as victims (for lack of a better word) with excessive pride are both equally unnecessary.  My policy is "You do you, but keep me out of it."  I tend to avoid controversial drama that breeds in the depths of Tumblr.


----------



## Princess (Oct 14, 2015)

Promote a healthy body and a healthy mind, but don't drag down others who don't "look healthy".


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2015)

I think that nobody should be made fun of for their body. However, if you are fat (or skinny!) to the point where it becomes unhealthy then that isn't something to brag about.


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 14, 2015)

My take is "mind your own business and don't police other people's bodies"


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

all bodies are good bodies :~)) whether you're skinny, fat, tall, short, muscular, etc. you look great and should be proud! 
i don't see what the big deal is with people "bragging" about it. i've never seen one person ever do that and i wouldn't mind if they did, thats the type of confidence i like to see. i'd rather see someone happy about their body, even if they "brag", than upset to the point where they hate their body.
that type of self hatred is awful, i can tell you first hand. its like self destruction; it'll destroy your happiness and mentality.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 14, 2015)

IDGAF about how fat or skinny you are as long as you have good hygiene.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 14, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I think that nobody should be made fun of for their body. However, if you are fat (or skinny!) to the point where it becomes unhealthy then that isn't something to brag about.



This right here. As long as you're healthy and not shaming other people's bodies, you're good.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

its honestly no ones business but your own what you look like, no matter what size. i think its totally fine for ppl who have preferences for different body types however, or even negative opinions on body types as long as they keep it to themselves


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

if youre so skinny or so fat that it makes you unhealthy then no dont act like its okay

but if youre talking about physical appearance, beauty-wise, do whatever


----------



## Titi (Oct 14, 2015)

I think overweight should be accepted but not praised or encouraged. It's not healthy. 
Neither is being underweight, before anyone points it out, and it shouldn't be praised either.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 14, 2015)

I've always been a bit on the thick side, and the only time I was ever "skinny" was when I was around 18 to 20ish and know how that happened? From barely eating and walking several miles a day. The walking wasn't bad, but still. If I'm on the chunky side of the spectrum and can still be fairly healthy, then so be it.

I don't believe in any sort of body shaming, and as long as people are happy with their bodies, more power to 'em.


----------



## Joy (Oct 14, 2015)

My parents think I'm getting bigger but I honestly like the extra weight on me.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't encourage obesity. If you have the power to change, I think you should change. Obesity is unhealthy, and it doesn't make you "brave" or at all "powerful" to accept a health problem you're perfectly capable of fixing.

That being said, I do believe that, if you can't help the way you are, you and everybody else should accept it with open arms.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm all for with you being comfortable in your own body and all. However, if you're unhealthy, then I'm not going to give you a pat on the back. Doesn't matter if you're anorexic or obese, you're unhealthy and need to change for your own sake. Now if you don't care, then by all means continue slowly killing yourself. Just don't flaunt it in my face, or try to put other people down while trying to raise yourself up. Nothing angers me more than when I see someone fat skinny shaming someone who is naturally AND healthily skinny. Fat shaming isn't ok, so why do you think skinny shaming is?! I'm not even skinny, I'm a normal weight on the BMI scale, and it bothers me. I can't imagine how much it bothers actually skinny people.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 14, 2015)

whether a weight is healthy or not varies between people, as all our bodies are different. a lot of people have a natural build that is considered too heavy, due to our society's narrow beauty standards. fat acceptance has little to do with supporting unhealthy lifestyles, it's about being able to be comfortable in your own skin and not feeling like you have to starve yourself to be pretty.


----------



## ams (Oct 14, 2015)

I think that fat acceptance is dangerous, but so is the pain of being ashamed of your body. I think obesity should be treated like any other medical issue. Not celebrated, but also not something to be ashamed of.


----------



## DasKateten (Oct 14, 2015)

I think fat acceptance is not ok. what I mean is, being UNHEALTHY shouldn't be promoted as something good. If you're healthy, even if you are not a size 2, and feel good and confident in your own skin then I take my hat off to you! Obesity is no joke though. It can lead to cardiovascular diseases and all that nasty stuff you don't want and you don't need to hear again because you already know... To me, it's not about looking like a model, just being healthy, happy and confident.


----------



## inkling (Oct 14, 2015)

I honestly don't care and don't see why others do. Everybody is different. Just mind your business and don't let your own insecurities bring others down.


----------



## Sona (Oct 14, 2015)

Is it acceptable to ask what you guys think of Nicole Arbours - Dear Fat People Video?


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 14, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Is it acceptable to ask what you guys think of Nicole Arbours - Dear Fat People Video?



Watch GradeAUnderA's response to that vid. Unlike all the other response vids his points are actually good.
https://youtu.be/PVIoy1yCptg


----------



## lilacvomit (Oct 14, 2015)

Flop said:


> If you're not ashamed by your body, then by all means there's more power to you.  Just don't flaunt it in people's faces if they simply  don't care.  Remember that hubris is a dangerous (as well as annoying) thing.  Fat shamers as well as victims (for lack of a better word) with excessive pride are both equally unnecessary.  My policy is "You do you, but keep me out of it."  I tend to avoid controversial drama that breeds in the depths of Tumblr.



You just took the words out of my mouth; couldn't said it any better!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 14, 2015)

Honestly, I find overweight women more attractive. Contrast, I guess?


----------



## radical6 (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't care what your weight is. Love your body and yourself.

However, I refuse to actually argue with people on the concept of thin privilege... Fat people aren't murdered for being fat or are economically disadvantaged purely for being fat. There's the argument that "fat people more likely to go to jail" but if you consider most people who are fat also seem to be in poverty and..

1. healthy food is more expensive
2. people in poverty are more likely to go to jail due to turning to drugs or illegal activies to make money

it makes sense it correleates with that. sorry i just get annoyed when people say this

i do think theres a stigma against fat bodies, specifically black women who are fat. their asses are always overexaggerated and people always talk about how they want a black girl with an "ass" or something. 

tldr: do whatever you want, its not my business


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't really have an issue with fat people, since I'm not exactly skinny myself.

Though if you're like morbidly obese then it makes me question your psychological state of mind and whether or not building a friend ship with you would be a healthy decision for myself, since it can be quite damaging being around people that have little control over themselves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Watch GradeAUnderA's response to that vid. Unlike all the other response vids his points are actually good.
> https://youtu.be/PVIoy1yCptg



when you talk about Nichole Arbour then all of your points are good, regardless of who you are lol

like I could say she's a pile of **** and my self and lots of others would consider that a very "good" point about her


----------



## ams (Oct 14, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Is it acceptable to ask what you guys think of Nicole Arbours - Dear Fat People Video?



I actually didn't understand what the huge deal was. I mean people post rude things on the internet all day everyday and tbh it didn't offend me nearly as much as a lot of things I've seen on youtube. My biggest complaint about her video was that she looked like a cheap stripper. Like the ones who get the lunch shifts.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 14, 2015)

As long as you're healthy, who cares? But, if you're so incredibly fat you have to ride around in one of those scooters, there's an issue.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> As long as you're healthy, who cares? But, if you're so incredibly fat you have to ride around in one of those scooters, there's an issue.


Some people are born with physical disabilities that require them to at least part time use scooters or ****. Ex it can hurt to walk after a set period of time. Blaming them for being physically disabled doesn't help. I know this isn't the case for everyone, but keep that in mind. It's kind of hard to exercise when you can barely walk to begin with.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't think people should be made fun of, but I don't think society should encourage people to be overweight. It's bad for one's health and the world in general because eating more food than you need is a waste of the world's limited resources.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 14, 2015)

I thought this said fart acceptance


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm going to get hate for this but I think being Extremely overweight is really unhealthy and can lead to more health problems and sometimes Death same goes for being extremely underweight.​


----------



## Sona (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I'm going to get hate for this but I think being overweight is extremely unhealthy and can lead to more health problems and sometimes Death same goes for being extremely underweight, both aren't good at all.



I don't think you'll get hate for your comment, being overweight/underweight IS unhealthy. That's not an opinion it's kinda fact and typically, if not always, those health issues do lead to other health problems. ;v;


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> I don't think you'll get hate for your comment, being overweight/underweight IS unhealthy. That's not an opinion it's kinda fact and typically, if not always, those health issues do lead to other health problems. ;v;



You'll be surprised (for example: people on Tumblr who think telling an extremely overweight person they should think about their health and should try to loose some weight="attacking them")

I mean they don't have to be skinny or anything since people who are fat can still be healthy but once again being overweight to the point you can't get up or walk then that is a call for concern.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> You'll be surprised (for example: people on Tumblr who think telling an extremely overweight person they should think about their health and should try to loose weight=attacking them)



It's sort of ridiculous to say it's just people "on Tumblr" who feel attacked when you tell them this. People on Tumblr are still humans with feelings, just like a person in real life. A person in real life is probably going to feel equally attacked if you were to tell them they should try to lose weight.

Another important thing to consider: if a person is fat and doesn't WANT to lose weight, they don't have to. It's their body. If they like being fat, it's their body and they have every right in the world to continue to exist as a fat person. The same goes for being skinny. Telling someone to "consider their health" doesn't mean much if the person doesn't care, and no amount of saying they should care will change that. In the end, it is (again) their body, their health, and their decision. You (I mean "you" generally, not just you specifically) are not affected by their fatness or thinness, so it's really not your concern.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> You'll be surprised (for example: people on Tumblr who think telling an extremely overweight person they should think about their health and should try to loose some weight="attacking them")
> 
> I mean they don't have to be skinny or anything since people who are fat can still be healthy but once again being overweight to the point you can't get up or walk then that is a call for concern.



I mean, if you commented on someone's selfie telling them to lose weight I would feel like that's attacking. I don't agree with all of tumblr's views on politics or uh thin privilege, but I can see really why any fat person on tumblr would get upset if you told them to lose weight.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 15, 2015)

justice said:


> I mean, if you commented on someone's selfie telling them to lose weight I would feel like that's attacking. I don't agree with all of tumblr's views on politics or uh thin privilege, but I can see really why any fat person on tumblr would get upset if you told them to lose weight.



I don't understand this concept of "____ people on Tumblr," as if people offline wouldn't also be just as offended or upset by certain comments. If you tell a person on Tumblr that they're fat and ugly, they're going to be very upset. If you a tell a person in the real world that they're fat and ugly, they're going to be upset. Being offended isn't exclusive to Tumblr.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

^well yeah duh of course calling someone fat and ugly is offensive but just being concerned about someone because they are overweight or underweight is just someone who is worried about a friend or family member I don't get how you even got "fat and ugly" from that

say it with me 

being concerned about someone=attacking them yes it may upset them but you have good intentions in mind

saying that they are fat and ugy=attacking them and you are just being a huge a55hole.

there is huge difference between both of those statements.


and as someone who was once over weight I'm happy someone stepped in because I was at the point where I could barely walk because of all the weight put pressure on my legs and it hurt so much and I also could barely breathe and had to stop so much just to catch my breath so once again I'm happy someone stepped in now I'm much more healthy I can now walk again without any pain and my breathing is much better sure I'm still on the chubby side but I'm no longer over weight.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> ^well yeah duh of course calling someone fat and ugly is offensive but just being concerned about someone because they are overweight or underweight is just someone who is worried about a friend or family member I don't get how you even got "fat and ugly" from that



I was using "fat and ugly" as an example. I never said you say that to people. Please do not jump to conclusions, as that's how topics like this get out of hand so quickly.

Allow me to perhaps give you some perspective. I'm overweight. I don't consider myself obese, but I'm certainly not thin, and I have no desire to be thin. I've been thin before and I didn't like it. That's my preference, and at no point do I push this on other people in my daily life. If someone, whether they're a friend of family member, told me to stop being fat, to lose weight, to "consider my health," etc. I would be livid! If I'm not asking for someone's concern, I don't want to hear about it. You'll find that most fat people feel this way. Unless we ask "Hey, should I lose weight?" we usually don't care to hear it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> ^well yeah duh of course calling someone fat and ugly is offensive but just being concerned about someone because they are overweight or underweight is just someone who is worried about a friend or family member I don't get how you even got "fat and ugly" from that
> 
> say it with me
> 
> ...



There's no reason to behave in a condescending manner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> ...and as someone who was once over weight I'm happy someone stepped in because I was at the point where I could barely walk because of all the weight put pressure on my legs and it hurt so much and I also could barely breathe and had to stop so much just to catch my breath so once again I'm happy someone stepped in now I'm much more healthy I can now walk again without any pain and my breathing is much better sure I'm still on the chubby side but I'm no longer over weight.



I'm glad you are happy now, but please understand that your experience does not mimic the experiences of others. You may be happy that someone "stepped in," but when my family does this to me, I actually find it very annoying and insulting.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

let's just agree to disagree I really don't want this to get out of control if that's okay with you?


----------



## beemayor (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> let's just agree to disagree I really don't want this to get out of control if that's okay with you?



That's fine. However, I hope in the future you consider keeping your "concern" for your fat friends/family to yourself. Let them be fat in peace.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2015)

Super fat myself. Super happy to be so. I really want to reclaim the word fat, because I hate having people say "Oh you're not fat." Like yeah, I am, I've been to the doctors and I can clearly see all the mush attached to me, I _am_ fat but I'm also cute af. ^u^ So I am behind this full force, I just don't really like the "#effyourbeautystandards" because of the way she runs her business or well, doesn't and just kind of kicked it under the rug when he modeling took off, 'cause obviously she pandering to beauty standards.. being a model. So idk, but yes body positivity for all!


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 15, 2015)

I wish I wasn't fat because everyone keeps making fun off me, critisizing what I eat and complaining that I hates sport .:-:.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 15, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> whether a weight is healthy or not varies between people, as all our bodies are different. a lot of people have a natural build that is considered too heavy, due to our society's narrow beauty standards. fat acceptance has little to do with supporting unhealthy lifestyles, it's about being able to be comfortable in your own skin and not feeling like you have to starve yourself to be pretty.



Yes. Thank you for posting this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> I thought this said fart acceptance



Lol. I just woke up, and this comment made me laugh like a goofy 5 year old.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 15, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I wish I wasn't fat because everyone keeps making fun off me, critisizing what I eat and complaining that I hates sport .:-:.



I don't think being overweight can affect (that much) the way you do sports. You can still workout and kick butt at +200lbs.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 15, 2015)

beemayor said:


> I don't understand this concept of "____ people on Tumblr," as if people offline wouldn't also be just as offended or upset by certain comments. If you tell a person on Tumblr that they're fat and ugly, they're going to be very upset. If you a tell a person in the real world that they're fat and ugly, they're going to be upset. Being offended isn't exclusive to Tumblr.



i never said it was i was talking specifically about fat people on tumblr since they were talking about fat people on tumblr 

i have never implied tumblr is offended more. i do think the website takes some **** way too seriously (otherkin drama) but for the most part i agree with their most basic views. anything else like mono priv is bs tho


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah there is nothing wrong in it, we should all be able to love ourselves for who we are and how we look. There is no one strict standard for beauty, it can come in all shapes and sizes of course! Although I do admit, promoting obesity, or people being severely underweight, is really not that good. Like, all it will lead to is unhealthy consequences, so as long as we avoid promoting things like that, I see absolutely nothing wrong with it!

I'm a healthy weight, but I've always had a bit of extra 'chub' on me, lol. x3 I've always been made to feel like I am 'fat' because of it and that's apparently seen as a bad thing, even though I am a perfectly healthy weight for my age and I do exercise and eat healthily. It's just I don't have a very fast metabolism, so I put on weight a bit more easily than some people. I've had friends made me feel bad and self-conscious about myself, and they felt they could do so because they were slim and fit in with society's standards of beauty. But as I've grown up, I've come to love myself a lot more and accept myself for who I am. I may not be slim and I may not fit to society's standards, but I'm happy with who I am so that's all that matters. I don't exist to please other people.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

btw when I was talking about extremely over weight I meant something like this.
http://www.oddee.com/item_98150.aspx
(aka) Obesity


being over weight is not bad it's just when you get to that point of obesity it's not healthy.


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 15, 2015)

I just hate it when they have to brag about how "curvy!!" they are and what "goddesses" they are. It's just so obnoxious and personally I think they an lose weight,but have reached the point where they can't be bothered.
And its the same for both sides. I will never support being obese/underweight

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh and TITP infuriates me)

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> I don't care what your weight is. Love your body and yourself.
> 
> However, I refuse to actually argue with people on the concept of thin privilege... Fat people aren't murdered for being fat or are economically disadvantaged purely for being fat. There's the argument that "fat people more likely to go to jail" but if you consider most people who are fat also seem to be in poverty and..
> 
> ...



Lol healthy food is not more expensive. Eating generally unhealthy food every day is much more expensive.


----------



## cinny (Oct 15, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I just hate it when they have to brag about how "curvy!!" they are and what "goddesses" they are. It's just so obnoxious and personally I think they an lose weight,but have reached the point where they can't be bothered.
> And its the same for both sides. I will never support being obese/underweight
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



^
I rather know my health is perfectly fine than staying at a hospital for so much $$$ because I am unhealthy.

Honestly, people should love and accept who they are. 
But if they really do care about themselves, many should make sure their health is not in danger. 
I have been 50+ pounds heavier than the weight I should be for 10 years, I never understood why my mom was "skinny-ish" and blamed my biological father for "giving me his slow metabolism" lmao I was so naive. 
The fault of me being overweight is always accepting fast food from my mom or step dad. I don't remember a day where we all cooked homemade food and ate as a family, besides thanksgiving.

Overall, Do whatever you want to do to your body, but don't blame others or offend someone. 
I've been there until I realized I cannot live my life unhappy because of other's making fun of me. Plus I am still young... I fear of having heart problems since it is common from my mother's side.

Treat people how you want to be treated, and treat your body like a temple. lmao sorry super lame saying but that is how I see it.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 15, 2015)

The doctor tells my mother she's obese, although I really don't think so. IMO she doesn't look fat at all. 
Although I'm 67 pounds (and I'm pretty sure underweight) I can accept fat people.
To be honest I don't like calling them "fat," but I can't think of a word that sounds better.


----------



## Llust (Oct 15, 2015)

i have nothing against overweight people - their appearance doesnt contribute to their personality. the only thing i have to say about being overweight is that to a certain degree, it's not healthy. the only reason as to why i'd hate an overweight person is if they have a sh-tty personality


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2015)

if u dont mind being fat then u do u boo boo


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 15, 2015)

I hate how some fat and obese people are wasting other people's tax money on Obama care for their health problems (such as diabetes) which most could have been prevented by making healthy choices.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 16, 2015)

uhh, Medicaid and Medicare were around long before the Affordable Healthcare Act....


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I hate how some fat and obese people are wasting other people's tax money on Obama care for their health problems (such as diabetes) which most could have been prevented by making healthy choices.



You do realize that not all people with diabetes are fat, right? I know plenty of skinny people with diabetes. Also, not every fat person has diabetes. I'm fat and I don't have diabetes.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 16, 2015)

King Dad said:


> uhh, Medicaid and Medicare were around long before the Affordable Healthcare Act....





beemayor said:


> You do realize that not all people with diabetes are fat, right? I know plenty of skinny people with diabetes. Also, not every fat person has diabetes. I'm fat and I don't have diabetes.



I know. I was just listing an example.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 16, 2015)

personally, I like a woman who's got some fat on her...


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> It's sort of ridiculous to say it's just people "on Tumblr" who feel attacked when you tell them this. People on Tumblr are still humans with feelings, just like a person in real life. A person in real life is probably going to feel equally attacked if you were to tell them they should try to lose weight.
> 
> Another important thing to consider: if a person is fat and doesn't WANT to lose weight, they don't have to. It's their body. If they like being fat, it's their body and they have every right in the world to continue to exist as a fat person. The same goes for being skinny. Telling someone to "consider their health" doesn't mean much if the person doesn't care, and no amount of saying they should care will change that. In the end, it is (again) their body, their health, and their decision. You (I mean "you" generally, not just you specifically) are not affected by their fatness or thinness, so it's really not your concern.



I can personally agree with this. I am tall and skinny, and am on the edge of being considered underweight. Through some parts of middle school I was "attacked", from some people thinking that I had a eating disorder. I don't. It is simply because of my body type and genetics. There were some times that I hated my body (because I was slender I don't have very large lady-curves). 

I think when it comes to fat acceptance, I am personally alright with it. But they're exceptions. If someone is a little bit chubby and/or is considered overweight, then I honestly don't care (in fact I like my hubbies to be a bit chubby). But if someone is obese (and are unhappy about it) and they are not taking the steps to becoming healthier, then I have an issue. The can also be applied to I guess the "skinny spectrum".

Basically it is alright to be slightly different with body fat. But if someone is on the extreme of either spectrum, then I think something has to be done. That doesn't mean attacking or being rude to the person, it means getting them actual help. 

This is my opinion. You can agree or disagree, but I would like to know what you guys think.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

LovelyLavender said:


> I can personally agree with this. I am tall and skinny, and am on the edge of being considered underweight. Through some parts of middle school I was "attacked", from some people thinking that I had a eating disorder. I don't. It is simply because of my body type and genetics. There were some times that I hated my body (because I was slender I don't have very large lady-curves).
> 
> I think when it comes to fat acceptance, I am personally alright with it. But they're exceptions. If someone is a little bit chubby and/or is considered overweight, then I honestly don't care (in fact I like my hubbies to be a bit chubby). But if someone is obese (and are unhappy about it) and they are not taking the steps to becoming healthier, then I have an issue. The can also be applied to I guess the "skinny spectrum".
> 
> ...



"But if someone is obese (and are unhappy about it) and they are not taking the steps to becoming healthier, then I have an issue." And issue with what? It's not your body. You are not affected by their fatness. You have nothing to do with their health, their body, or their decisions about either.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> "But if someone is obese (and are unhappy about it) and they are not taking the steps to becoming healthier, then I have an issue." And issue with what? It's not your body. You are not affected by their fatness. You have nothing to do with their health, their body, or their decisions about either.



I should've clarified it better in my original post. I don't have an issue with the body. It's the idea that someone is unhappy about their body (and/or themselves) and won't do anything about it. If they are happy, then I don't care about their body. But studies have shown people with unhealthy bodies tend to have unhealthy emotions.


----------



## Azza (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> You do realize that not all people with diabetes are fat, right? I know plenty of skinny people with diabetes. Also, not every fat person has diabetes. I'm fat and I don't have diabetes.



That is why he specified that it was people who were fat and got diabetes bevause of poor health choices.


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> You do realize that not all people with diabetes are fat, right? I know plenty of skinny people with diabetes. Also, not every fat person has diabetes. I'm fat and I don't have diabetes.



That's not how it works.. You get diabetes after a while. Being overweight definitely raises your chance of getting diabetes and and other problems, but you refuse to believe that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> That's not how it works.. You get diabetes after a while. Being overweight definitely raises your chance of getting diabetes and and other problems, but you refuse to believe that.



Rude much lol?

Yes it may do, but being overweight or fat doesn't mean you automatically get it. And as for refusal I think you are being a bit snooty here.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> That's not how it works.. You get diabetes after a while. Being overweight definitely raises your chance of getting diabetes and and other problems, but you refuse to believe that.



There are different types of diabetes. There's type 1 diabetes, which usually appears in childhood when a child is insulin-dependent, regardless of their weight. Then there's type 2 diabetes, which usually appears in adulthood (though it can appear in children) when a person is insulin-resistant. Type 2 can form at any age, and is primarily caused by being overweight or having an "unhealthy" lifestyle, while type 1 is not dependent on a person's weight or physical form. Therefore, yes, that is how diabetes works.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't care how others look although it's pretty stupid when people are proud of being 150 lbs overweight. It's like saying "Haha suckers! I'm going to die of a heart attack before you!"


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't care how others look although it's pretty stupid when people are proud of being 150 lbs overweight. It's like saying "Haha suckers! I'm going to die of a heart attack before you!"



If people are happy within their own skin, let em live tbh


----------



## Trundle (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> There are different types of diabetes. There's type 1 diabetes, which usually appears in childhood when a child is insulin-dependent, regardless of their weight. Then there's type 2 diabetes, which usually appears in adulthood (though it can appear in children) when a person is insulin-resistant. Type 2 can form at any age, and is primarily caused by being overweight or having an "unhealthy" lifestyle, while type 1 is not dependent on a person's weight or physical form. Therefore, yes, that is how diabetes works.



Your argument is very flawed because it was fairly obvious hemming was referring to type 2 because 1) its more common and 2) its the only type that is more likely to occur because of being overweight. 

There would be no reason to assume that hemming was speaking of the type of diabetes that has no correlation with body weight. You are trying to win an argument by twisting blatant statements


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I just hate it when they have to brag about how "curvy!!" they are and what "goddesses" they are. It's just so obnoxious and personally I think they an lose weight,but have reached the point where they can't be bothered.
> And its the same for both sides. I will never support being obese/underweight
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Where do you live where healthy food is not more expensive than unhealthy????????


----------



## Trundle (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> If people are happy within their own skin, let em live tbh



Is it right to let someone do something to themselves just because it makes them happy? Cutting helps take away emotional pain by replacing it with physical pain, making them feel better about their situation. If they are more comfortable in that pattern and enjoy their own lives better that way, does that make it okay?


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Is it right to let someone do something to themselves just because it makes them happy? Cutting helps take away emotional pain by replacing it with physical pain, making them feel better about their situation. If they are more comfortable in that pattern and enjoy their own lives better that way, does that make it okay?



Refer to my very first post in this thread


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> Where do you live where healthy food is not more expensive than unhealthy????????



Lol this. 

Veggies/fruits are pretty expensive here unless you want 'em brown and dirty and it take some to make it good.

Also if you're on a limited budget it's not that easy doing "easy healthy" dishes everyday


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

double post


----------



## Trundle (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> Refer to my very first post in this thread



Well I mean obviously it's never going to be about shaming or putting people down. Putting people down is just something people do when they have their own insecurities. I have overweight family members. I encourage them to eat well and exercise but I would never nag or put them down because of it. I also do not think of myself any better a person because of it


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> Where do you live where healthy food is not more expensive than unhealthy????????



^This exactly. Doing a week's worth of groceries for myself costs around $20-30 for dinners only vs. (less than) $2 Jr Chickens at Mcdonald's...
I'm all for people being comfortable in their own skin, but if they start attacking others for their 'thin privelege'...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> Lol this.
> 
> Veggies/fruits are pretty expensive here unless you want 'em brown and dirty and it take some to make it good.
> 
> Also if you're on a limited budget it's not that easy doing "easy healthy" dishes everyday



My boyfriend lives in New York and it costs more to actually buy groceries then to just buy food from delis/fast food. Here in Canada, fast food/eating out is so expensive that it's cheaper here to just buy groceries to make your meals with. 

You could buy popcorn chicken with fries at KFC for $8 (1 meal), or buy a handful of vegetables for the same amount and use them for several meals.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys. A reminder to stay civil.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> ^This exactly. Doing a week's worth of groceries for myself costs around $20-30 for dinners only vs. (less than) $2 Jr Chickens at Mcdonald's...
> I'm all for people being comfortable in their own skin, but if they start attacking others for their 'thin privelege'...



this, like instant ramen cost less than a buck while veggies/meat etc. are way more expensive. yes you can probably make better dishes than that but just a prime example..

Also yeah I might have "thin privilege" because I hardly gain weight other than a bit around my butt but I don't go attack people for not having that...


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> My boyfriend lives in New York and it costs more to actually buy groceries then to just buy food from delis/fast food. Here in Canada, fast food/eating out is so expensive that it's cheaper here to just buy groceries to make your meals with.
> 
> You could buy popcorn chicken with fries at KFC for $8 (1 meal), or buy a handful of vegetables for the same amount and use them for several meals.



Usually when people can't afford groceries they're usually spending less than 5 dollars on a meal when they eat fast food.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Guys. A reminder to stay civil.


It's a bit hard to stay civil when you created a thread that allows people to say how horrible they think fat people are, and then you have fat people obviously trying to defend themselves. I would suggest closing the thread if you're against people getting defensive and angry.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Well I mean obviously it's never going to be about shaming or putting people down. Putting people down is just something people do when they have their own insecurities. I have overweight family members. I encourage them to eat well and exercise but I would never nag or put them down because of it. I also do not think of myself any better a person because of it


I'm glad your mentality exists, a lot of people think that because they know someone who is overweight, it gives them a free pass to nag them constantly regarding what they eat/do

- - - Post Merge - - -



beemayor said:


> It's a bit hard to stay civil when you created a thread that allows people to say how horrible they think fat people are, and then you have fat people obviously trying to defend themselves. I would suggest closing the thread if you're against people getting defensive and angry.



People can state their opinions in a respectful manner. If the topic is a sensitive issue, I would suggest staying away from the thread


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> It's a bit hard to stay civil when you created a thread that allows people to say how horrible they think fat people are, and then you have fat people obviously trying to defend themselves. I would suggest closing the thread if you're against people getting defensive and angry.


Literally no one has said fat people are horrible.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Literally no one has said fat people are horrible.



Yeah, no one has literally said "fat people are horrible" word for word, but this thread has plenty of people saying that fat people have "unstable" minds, and that we're lazy and that we're going to die. Would you not agree that that's hateful?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Yeah, no one has literally said "fat people are horrible" word for word, but this thread has plenty of people saying that fat people have "unstable" minds, and that we're lazy and that we're going to die. Would you not agree that that's hateful?


You're going to have to learn to not take everything as a personal attack.

I honestly don't care if people disagree. Just that they behave.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Yeah, no one has literally said "fat people are horrible" word for word, but this thread has plenty of people saying that fat people have "unstable" minds, and that we're lazy and that we're going to die. Would you not agree that that's hateful?



I agree. But it's kind of bound to happen with these more serious threads because those people wants to be health professors and lecture every one of the site and look cool.

Yes there are a difference between having some fat and being completely unhealthy. Don't go bat**** on them though.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> It's a bit hard to stay civil when you created a thread that allows people to say how horrible they think fat people are, and then you have fat people obviously trying to defend themselves. I would suggest closing the thread if you're against people getting defensive and angry.



No one is saying fat people are horrible people. Some people say it is often unhealthy, which is true, but that does not equate to them being a horrible person.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> Usually when people can't afford groceries they're usually spending less than 5 dollars on a meal when they eat fast food.



Not in Canada, you can't. lol 
In USA, of course. Everything is so cheap there.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Not in Canada, you can't. lol
> In USA, of course. Everything is so cheap there.


Pally's Canadian.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Not in Canada, you can't. lol
> In USA, of course. Everything is so cheap there.



I'm from Canada too ;w; Like I said, Value Menu from McDonald's. Also instant noodles.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Not in Canada, you can't. lol
> In USA, of course. Everything is so cheap there.



I live in Canada.
For an average family of four to live in Vancouver, two people in the household have to be working *full time* making around 22 dollars an hour. This is _only_ to afford necessities (rent, electricity, water, clothing, food)
The current minimum wage within British Columbia is $10.25 an hour. 
A junior chicken costs under $2. $2 times 3 times a day equals $6. $6 times 7 days a week equals $42 a week per person for food. 
Go to the grocery store, and tell me how much you can afford with $100 because I can guarantee you, you can not buy food with enough nutrients for under $100 that will last you a week.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> I live in Canada.
> For an average family of four to live in Vancouver, two people in the household have to be working *full time* making around 22 dollars an hour. This is _only_ to afford necessities (rent, electricity, water, clothing, food)
> The current minimum wage within British Columbia is $10.25 an hour.
> A junior chicken costs under $2. $2 times 3 times a day equals $6. $6 times 7 days a week equals $42 a week per person for food.
> Go to the grocery store, and tell me how much you can afford with $100 because I can guarantee you, you can not buy food with enough nutrients for under $100 that will last you a week.



(I would even take out the breakfast because you can buy a box of cereal for $4 that will last for a while, and you can eat so many better breakfasts than that if you actually bought groceries)


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> You're going to have to learn to not take everything as a personal attack.
> 
> I honestly don't care if people disagree. Just that they behave.



And you're going to have to learn not to speak so condescendingly. How do you expect fat people reading this thread to take these comments? If a person of color read "(Race of) people are unhealthy and have unstable minds," would you expect them not to react as if they've been personally attacked?

Being overweight has the potential to be unhealthy, absolutely. But at no point does a fat person deserve to be told they have problems, nor should their personal judgment come into question. That's what is happening in this thread. If you didn't want people to get pissed off, you shouldn't have made it.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> (I would even take out the breakfast because you can buy a box of cereal for $4 that will last for a while, and you can eat so many better breakfasts than that if you actually bought groceries)



Yeah definitely, but then we also have to add the cost of milk which is insane. 
We can also factor in things like you said, like instant noodles, frozen meals, etc. This is a rough estimate, but point being it is cheaper for a family that is struggling (which is 50% of the population in BC mind you) to feed their family fast food.

- - - Post Merge - - -



beemayor said:


> And you're going to have to learn not to speak so condescendingly. How do you expect fat people reading this thread to take these comments? If a person of color read "(Race of) people are unhealthy and have unstable minds," would you expect them not to react as if they've been personally attacked?
> 
> Being overweight has the potential to be unhealthy, absolutely. But at no point does a fat person deserve to be told they have problems, nor should their personal judgment come into question. That's what is happening in this thread. If you didn't want people to get pissed off, you shouldn't have made it.



Where did someone say fat people have unhealthy or unstable minds? 
Please stop assuming Jess is speaking condescendingly, she's been civil as have most people in the thread been.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> Where did someone say fat people have unhealthy or unstable minds?
> Please stop assuming Jess is speaking condescendingly, she's been civil as have most people in the thread been.



I've looked through this thread and can't find the exact post I'm referencing, so I can only assume it's been edited out. However, while I'm paraphrasing (obviously I can't quote what I originally read), the post said something along the lines of the user not "trusting" fat people, and not wanting to be friends with them because if they have such unhealthy bodies than "clearly" they have unhealthy minds as well, and are therefore unstable.

As far as Jess being condescending, condescension is based is perception. It's not "assuming" anyone is or isn't being condescending; it's how you perceive their comment. Jess saying "you need to learn to..." was a condescending remark, and that's how I perceived it.

EDIT: the post is on page 3 by a user names Jarrad.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I don't really have an issue with fat people, since I'm not exactly skinny myself.
> 
> Though if you're like morbidly obese then it makes me question your psychological state of mind and whether or not building a friend ship with you would be a healthy decision for myself, since it can be quite damaging being around people that have little control over themselves.
> 
> ...



I believe this is the post - but they're saying "morbidly obese", not just fat people?


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> I've looked through this thread and can't find the exact post I'm referencing, so I can only assume it's been edited out. However, while I'm paraphrasing (obviously I can't quote what I originally read), the post said something along the lines of the user not "trusting" fat people, and not wanting to be friends with them because if they have such unhealthy bodies than "clearly" they have unhealthy minds as well, and are therefore unstable.
> 
> As far as Jess being condescending, condescension is based is perception. It's not "assuming" anyone is or isn't being condescending; it's how you perceive their comment. Jess saying "you need to learn to..." was a condescending remark, and that's how I perceived it.



If it's edited then usually it says it's edited, but regardless, mostly everyone in the thread has been p respectful, and I'm sorry that you've felt otherwise. I kind of feel like you're upset and you're viewing some of these posts in an...offensive manner? Maybe it's best to re-read some posts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> I believe this is the post - but they're saying "morbidly obese", not just fat people?



Ah thank you crystal! 
I think Jarrad here is just stating his perception of a certain population (the morbidly obese). Similarly, to how some people don't want to associate with some individuals whom they believe are partaking in extreme reckless behaviour. Note Jarrad said morbidly obese, not obese people, or simply just "fat" people.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

It doesn't matter if they're fat, morbidly obese, skinny, tall, short. That's the problem. The issue is that even morbidly obese people are still people and they don't deserve to be spoken about in this manner!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> It doesn't matter if they're fat, morbidly obese, skinny, tall, short. That's the problem. The issue is that even morbidly obese people are still people and they don't deserve to be spoken about in this manner!



I agree that we shouldn't make fun of them and hurt their feelings, however, being morbidly obese is not something to be praised or be deemed as "okay."


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I agree that we shouldn't make fun of them and hurt their feelings, however, being morbidly obese is not something to be praised or be deemed as "okay."


Morbid obesity is a medical condition just like any other, but if a morbidly obese person chooses not to lose weight, or can't, that's their business and their prerogative. It's not up to other people, certainly not thin people who have no idea what being fat in western society is even like, to determine whether that individual is cognitively sound or if they're worth positive attention at all.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay I guess it's also okay to let an anorexic person to slowly waste their bodies away as well since it's their body who cares if they're slowly dying it's their body I mean if it's okay to let a morbidly obese person to let their body suffer physical health issues then it's okay for anorexic people too huh?

Look people have died from both it's not an opinion it's fact but hey it's their body who cares about the people who care for them who desperately tried to help them But couldn't because the person reused to listen. But hey it was rude of those people to even try to help I mean it's not their body.

Also again with the whole it's their body thing but with another issue does this also mean we shouldn't stop someone from cutting their selves  or burning their selves because if it's okay to let an anorexic or obese person to also hurt their own bodies then people shouldn't be told to stop Any other unhealthy habit

Cause that's what it sounds like


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Morbid obesity is a medical condition just like any other, but if a morbidly obese person chooses not to lose weight, or can't, that's their business and their prerogative. It's not up to other people, certainly not thin people who have no idea what being fat in western society is even like, to determine whether that individual is cognitively sound or if they're worth positive attention at all.



People don't have to be rude to them but I don't see any shame in trying to help them because you care about them. It's the same with any other medical issue, there will always be people who just want what's best for the people in question. 

Also, it doesn't matter what body type you have, it doesn't allow you not to be able to comment or have an opinion about it because "you don't know what it's like."


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> And you're going to have to learn not to speak so condescendingly. How do you expect fat people reading this thread to take these comments? If a person of color read "(Race of) people are unhealthy and have unstable minds," would you expect them not to react as if they've been personally attacked?
> 
> Being overweight has the potential to be unhealthy, absolutely. But at no point does a fat person deserve to be told they have problems, nor should their personal judgment come into question. That's what is happening in this thread. If you didn't want people to get pissed off, you shouldn't have made it.


I'm not going to fight with you.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> People don't have to be rude to them but I don't see any shame in trying to help them because you care about them. It's the same with any other medical issue, there will always be people who just want what's best for the people in question.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter what body type you have, it doesn't allow you not to be able to comment or have an opinion about it because "you don't know what it's like."



I totally agree with you Shimmer. People that do try helping are just trying to help other people enjoy their lives better. But if they don't want help, fine. But trying to help other people is a sign of caring.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

Promoting unhealthiness is unacceptable.

However, you cannot tell someone's health just by looking at them (unless, I suppose, they are morbidly obese)

At my healthiest point in my life, I was "overweight" ... I was EXTREMELY active. I worked out for 2-4 hours every day, I ate healthy.

But now I am a "normal" weight yet my body can't do all the same things it could a few years ago.

So weight, alone, cannot tell you how healthy someone is.

I definitely promote keeping your judgments and opinions about others to yourself, regardless of what topic the conversation is about. Don't fat shame. Don't skinny shame. Don't slut shame. Just keep it to yourself.

And... vanity is an ugly trait. If I were walking around "Look how thin I am I'm so proud of my body, ohh look you can see my collarbone. My man loves that he can put his arms all the way around me." it would sound ridiculous.

So why is it okay to say, "I'm thick and I'm proud of my body. Ohh look at how bubbly my butt is. My man loves a little extra to hold onto?"

It isn't. Both sides of this vain coin are gross.

I guess that's my opinion on it.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> It doesn't matter if they're fat, morbidly obese, skinny, tall, short. That's the problem. The issue is that even morbidly obese people are still people and they don't deserve to be spoken about in this manner!



Like you said it's a medical condition, and while I agree with you, so is addiction and a lot of people don't associate with addicts.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I'm not going to fight with you.


I don't recall asking you to.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Like you said it's a medical condition, and while I agree with you, so is addiction and a lot of people don't associate with addicts.



Being obese and being addicted to a harmful substance aren't the same.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

Princess said:


> Like you said it's a medical condition, and while I agree with you, so is addiction and a lot of people don't associate with addicts.



This is an association fallacy. Just because addiction and obesity share one quality (medical ailment) that does not mean they must share multiple qualities (social shaming).

And just because someone's BMI calls them obese that doesn't make them unhealthy. The BMI needs to take a hike and go die in the woods!

A statistician came up with the BMI, not a doctor. And it has been proven time and time and time and time again that people who have a high BMI can be extremely healthy. Extremely athletic people have to deal with higher health insurance rates because they are so muscular that it pushes their BMI over this dumb number. It's a ridiculous assumption that your height and your mass alone can tell someone how healthy you are.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Something I'm noticing that's worth mentioning is so many people are complaining that fat people/obese people are killing themselves, etc. but I don't see you buying my groceries. You gonna pay for my gym membership? You gonna buy me running shoes? While you're at it, why don't you pay for my dietian and my fitness coach.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Something I'm noticing that's worth mentioning is so many people are complaining that fat people/obese people are killing themselves, etc. but I don't see you buying my groceries. You gonna pay for my gym membership? You gonna buy me running shoes? While you're at it, why don't you pay for my dietian and my fitness coach.



I haven't been reading this entire thread but my jist of it is this:
Harmful "fat pride" would be promoting an unhealthy lifestyle to others. If you try to get others to engage in unhealthy eating and lazing around or any other unhealthy lifestyle choice, that is a detriment! That is not right, in my book.

If you're large and living your life and not bothering anyone and being totally happy, then fine. There is not a thing wrong with that. 

The problem, for me, arises when people push an unhealthy lifestyle onto others. It ESPECIALLY makes me sad if I see overweight parents with overweight kids eating unhealthy foods. Kids aren't able to make a choice about their weight. They also aren't able to objectively consider the effects their lifestyle may have on their health later in life. If you CHOSE the lifestyle, that's all you and nobody should fault you for it. But forcing others into it? Not okay.

Another problem is when the person who is overweight got there because of a mental instability. People *do* eat their feelings. Depressed people ALMOST ALWAYS have either a complete loss of appetite, or an over-eating problem.

And this isn't just a fat thing. Those "pro-anorexia" groups on the internet are awful!!! Just ... If you're choosing to eat foods that make you happy over being healthy, don't try to convince others to be unhealthy with you.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Grumble said:


> I haven't been reading this entire thread but my jist of it is this:
> Harmful "fat pride" would be promoting an unhealthy lifestyle to others. If you try to get others to engage in unhealthy eating and lazing around or any other unhealthy lifestyle choice, that is a detriment! That is not right, in my book.
> 
> If you're large and living your life and not bothering anyone and being totally happy, then fine. There is not a thing wrong with that.
> ...



I've literally never met anyone who has tried to push an unhealthy eating lifestyle on me. Nor have I ever done that to anyone else, being fat myself. 

And it's already been discussed in this thread that poor families sometimes can only afford fast food, or junk food. Both are cheaper and more accessible to struggling families.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Something I'm noticing that's worth mentioning is so many people are complaining that fat people/obese people are killing themselves, etc. but I don't see you buying my groceries. You gonna pay for my gym membership? You gonna buy me running shoes? While you're at it, why don't you pay for my dietian and my fitness coach.



We literally just mentioned that it's costly to "be skinny" :/ (But it started from the idea of Thin Privelege, to be fair)

I haven't read every single post, but I've read most of this thread and it really looks like the majority of us are very accepting? No one has fat-shamed anyone here...


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> We literally just mentioned that it's costly to "be skinny" :/ (But it started from the idea of Thin Privelege, to be fair)
> 
> I haven't read every single post, but I've read most of this thread and it really looks like the majority of us are very accepting? No one has fat-shamed anyone here...



There's no way we're reading the same thread. At least, we're not perceiving it the same way. A huge amount of the posts on this thread go like this: "Be fat if you want but it's unhealthy and you'll die!" Can you imagine being a fat person and seeing that?

EDIT: Also, if you agree that it's costly to be skinny, then logically shouldn't everyone lay off fat people and stop demanding they fix their problems?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> There's no way we're reading the same thread. At least, we're not perceiving it the same way. A huge amount of the posts on this thread go like this: "Be fat if you want but it's unhealthy and you'll die!" Can you imagine being a fat person and seeing that?



I'm sure people in this thread are referring to really obese people. The people who struggle with daily life because of their weight, not people who are just "chunky." In which case, it's true. If you are really obese, you will most likely develop health problems in the future. Whether or not you want to accept that is up to you but that fact cannot be ignored.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> I don't recall asking you to.


But you implied it.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm sure people in this thread are referring to really obese people. The people who struggle with daily life because of their weight, not people who are just "chunky." In which case, it's true. If you are really obese, you will most likely develop health problems in the future. Whether or not you want to accept that is up to you but that fact cannot be ignored.



And once again: that. Is their. Choice. If an obese person doesn't want help, you can't force it on them.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> And once again: that. Is their. Choice. If an obese person doesn't want help, you can't force it on them.



Nobody is trying to. All most people want to do is to help and offer support. If they don't want help then fine but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> There's no way we're reading the same thread. At least, we're not perceiving it the same way. A huge amount of the posts on this thread go like this: "Be fat if you want but it's unhealthy and you'll die!" Can you imagine being a fat person and seeing that?
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you agree that it's costly to be skinny, then logically shouldn't everyone lay off fat people and stop demanding they fix their problems?



personally, I've perceived a majority of the responses more light-heartedly, however what they have in common is the belief that being fat relies on the person's personal choices, whereas in reality, that's not always the case.
I think what everyone is trying to say - at least, if my perception serves me correctly - is that they would not judge someone for their size, nor do they encourage people of such size to feel shame for their body, but do believe that obesity is a common and important health issue that can lead to further issues, and that it's important that if someone CAN reduce these risks that they do, purely out of concern and not to pick on fat people. 
Therefore, I think that these people are not being rude, but while accepting fat people, they also acknowledge that it is an issue and it shouldn't be promoted or celebrated, but acceptance of it should. 

Then again, it probably is impossible to contribute to this thread without someone taking it the wrong way, and while I disagree, I can see why you'd be offended, and really hope that these comments don't make you feel bad! have a nice day c:

EDIT: this is referring to morbid obesity, being generally overweight is hardly an issue.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> And once again: that. Is their. Choice. If an obese person doesn't want help, you can't force it on them.



Just curious what you would do/your opinion on people like this? What if they think they are living a normal lifestyle?



Nebudelic said:


> btw when I was talking about extremely over weight I meant something like this.
> http://www.oddee.com/item_98150.aspx
> (aka) Obesity
> 
> ...


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> I've literally never met anyone who has tried to push an unhealthy eating lifestyle on me. Nor have I ever done that to anyone else, being fat myself.
> 
> And it's already been discussed in this thread that poor families sometimes can only afford fast food, or junk food. Both are cheaper and more accessible to struggling families.



A can of black beans is 79 cents here. A bag of rice, about $3. Add a little minced garlic and some cayenne pepper. You can feed a family of four a dinner for $5-6. And have plenty of leftover rice, garlic, and spice. But it's way easier to spend $8 at the McD's dollar menu.

That's just ONE of MANY "poor people" meals I've eaten in my lifetime. I was poor as a kid, I've been poor as an adult. The whole "fat and eating unhealthily only because I'm poor" thing is false. The ONLY people who are TRULY affected by that are those in neighborhoods with no supermarkets. Ones that only have convenience stores. Urban areas. That's nowhere near proportionate to the number of people using this excuse.

And pushing an unhealthy lifestyle on others... I've had PLENTY of people try to get me to eat things I didn't want to eat just because "oh come on, it's just a slim jim" or "you could afford to gain weight any way"

So it happens. A lot.

I'm not saying you should feel ashamed at all of yourself. I never said that to you. And I never want someone to read these things I'm saying and take them personally. This thread asked my opinion on "fat acceptance" and my opinion is "I don't care what other people do as long as it doesn't affect the lives of anyone else in a harmful way."

Just to lighten the mood in here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRoSJ1y1FSY


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Just curious what you would do/your opinion on people like this? What if they think they are living a normal lifestyle?


My opinion is that regardless of their weight, they're still a human being. They're likely a coherent human being,  meaning they have feelings and opinions. If they wanted to lose weight, they should. If they were content living their life as they were, and their health was not a significant burden on someone else (either emotionally or financially), then they could and should do as they please, whether it's healthy or not.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

Grumble said:


> This is an association fallacy. Just because addiction and obesity share one quality (medical ailment) that does not mean they must share multiple qualities (social shaming).
> 
> And just because someone's BMI calls them obese that doesn't make them unhealthy. The BMI needs to take a hike and go die in the woods!
> 
> A statistician came up with the BMI, not a doctor. And it has been proven time and time and time and time again that people who have a high BMI can be extremely healthy. Extremely athletic people have to deal with higher health insurance rates because they are so muscular that it pushes their BMI over this dumb number. It's a ridiculous assumption that your height and your mass alone can tell someone how healthy you are.


We're talking about people who are classified as morbidly obese by physicians, not Body Mass Index. BMI fails to take in a lot of variables so it's not always a true determinant in defining one's fitness levels.

Anyway, I was just explaining why one person in the thread says they feel uncomfortable associating with morbidly obese indiviuals, doesn't mean I support their decision.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> But you implied it.



I had no intention or arguing with you and still don't. You responded to me, I responded to you, vice versa. If you don't want to carry on the conversation, then don't.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2015)

It seems the general consensus of this thread is that no one agrees with the idea that people who are "fat" are any less than anyone who isn't. (It would be ludicrous to believe otherwise) Everyone seems to agree with the notion of promoting a healthy lifestyle, while simultaneously not degrading others who don't appear "fit."


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> personally, I've perceived a majority of the responses more light-heartedly, however what they have in common is the belief that being fat relies on the person's personal choices, whereas in reality, that's not always the case.
> I think what everyone is trying to say - at least, if my perception serves me correctly - is that they would not judge someone for their size, nor do they encourage people of such size to feel shame for their body, but do believe that obesity is a common and important health issue that can lead to further issues, and that it's important that if someone CAN reduce these risks that they do, purely out of concern and not to pick on fat people.
> Therefore, I think that these people are not being rude, but while accepting fat people, they also acknowledge that it is an issue and it shouldn't be promoted or celebrated, but acceptance of it should.
> 
> ...



I can understand what you mean, but I would disagree with the perception that people aren't being rude, because they are. I would also disagree that most people are well-intentioned, and only mean to help. I think most people hate fat people more than they let on, and maybe even more than they themselves know.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> I had no intention or arguing with you and still don't. You responded to me, I responded to you, vice versa. If you don't want to carry on the conversation, then don't.


Do you not see how that applies to what you're doing?


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

Double post. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Do you not see how that applies to what you're doing?



Certainly, it applies. However, in each of your replies to me, you've been accusatory or asking a question, so I've responded accordingly.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Certainly, it applies. However, in each of your replies to me, you've been accusatory or asking a question, so I've responded accordingly.


No, you've been hostile. To everyone. While everyone else has been patient.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> No, you've been hostile. To everyone. While everyone else has been patient.



My hostility stems from seeing so many people accusing fat people of being lazy and pathetic. Am I supposed to not be hostile? What is your recommended reaction for this scenario?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> My hostility stems from seeing so many people accusing fat people of being lazy and pathetic. Am I supposed to not be hostile? What is your recommended reaction for this scenario?


Literally no one has attacked you. Several people have pointed out that you are taking remarks far too much to heart. In fact, the majority of this thread has been positive about FA. I'm not sure why you are so insistent on being angry, but this victim complex is going to start some sort of flame war and I don't want this thread closed because of that.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> My hostility stems from seeing so many people accusing fat people of being lazy and pathetic. Am I supposed to not be hostile? What is your recommended reaction for this scenario?



Ha. The thing is the only person who ever mentioned fat people being lazy or pathetic was you. Those words only ever were posted by you in this thread.

What are you even talking about any more?

I see no hostility at all except coming from you.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Literally no one has attacked you. Several people have pointed out that you are taking remarks far too much to heart. In fact, the majority of this thread has been positive about FA. I'm not sure why you are so insistent on being angry, but this victim complex is going to start some sort of flame war and I don't want this thread closed because of that.



There are tons of people who are very fat accepting in this thread. That's correct. However, there's just as many who are chastising fat people for being fat. Almost every bit of acceptance in this thread has been followed by "but fat people are unearthly and slowly killing themselves." Maybe not word for word that exact example, but that's the general idea. And that's frustrating because fat people (or anyone) shouldn't have to justify their experience. Posts in this thread are giving the impression of "you can be fat, but also realize and acknowledge you're unhealthy." Why can't someone just BE fat? Why do they have to be satisfied with "being unhealthy"? These are things I'm still wondering and it's discourse I care about, seeing as I'm in the involved group. That's all.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

Ain't got a problem with them, just don't claim benefits.
And don't blame it on other things unless you have a medical condition.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> There are tons of people who are very fat accepting in this thread. That's correct. However, there's just as many who are chastising fat people for being fat. Almost every bit of acceptance in this thread has been followed by "but fat people are unearthly and slowly killing themselves." Maybe not word for word that exact example, but that's the general idea. And that's frustrating because fat people (or anyone) shouldn't have to justify their experience. Posts in this thread are giving the impression of "you can be fat, but also realize and acknowledge you're unhealthy." Why can't someone just BE fat? Why do they have to be satisfied with "being unhealthy"? These are things I'm still wondering and it's discourse I care about, seeing as I'm in the involved group. That's all.



Just stop. Stop making stuff up.

This has not been the case at all. Go ahead and prove it. Prove that for every accepting post there's a hateful one. You won't be able to. But go ahead. Do it.

Quote an accepting post.

Then quote a hateful one.

Accepting.

Hateful.

Alternating like that until you've quoted every post in this thread. You won't be able to because nobody here has said anything remotely similar to "but fat people are unearthly and slowly killing themselves."

If you're going to put something in "quotes" like that, you're supposed to be directly quoting something, not completely making up BS. If you're paraphrasing, just drop the quotes. But the fact that it's completely made up still stands.

Nobody asked you justify any experiences. We're asking you to take a step back, breathe, and then go back through these posts in a more rational, objective way. You're way too emotionally invested in this and losing your grip over it.



> Why can't someone just BE fat? Why do they have to be satisfied with "being unhealthy"?



I said in my posts that *you can't tell if someone is healthy just by looking at them or knowing their weight* and I've also said that *if you've chosen an unhealthy lifestyle that's all you just keep it to yourself.*

Those were two separate statements. You're not paying attention to what you're reading, and you're lumping everything together in one pot, stirring it up, and making it into what you want to hear because you want a reason to be so angry.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

if the person who is overweight accepts the health risks and doesnt mind being overweight, let them. if they're happy that way then let them be happy. its not your problem so dont make it your problem. if they dont want to be overweight, *encourage* them or even help them instead of judging them. its not that hard


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 16, 2015)

I love how my post was ignored.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I love how my post was ignored.



Ikr. Me too.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

beemayor said:


> There are tons of people who are very fat accepting in this thread. That's correct. However, there's just as many who are chastising fat people for being fat. Almost every bit of acceptance in this thread has been followed by "but fat people are unearthly and slowly killing themselves." Maybe not word for word that exact example, but that's the general idea. And that's frustrating because fat people (or anyone) shouldn't have to justify their experience. Posts in this thread are giving the impression of "you can be fat, but also realize and acknowledge you're unhealthy." Why can't someone just BE fat? Why do they have to be satisfied with "being unhealthy"? These are things I'm still wondering and it's discourse I care about, seeing as I'm in the involved group. That's all.


You kee saying "not word for word." It is no one's fault or responsibility how you decide to interpret words. People have told you what intentions were time and time again. You refuse to accept the truth. There is nothing that anyone can do for you at this point.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 18, 2015)

Grumble said:


> Ikr. Me too.



it makes me sad :^'(  
Also gasp I forgot to mention druggies and alcoholic guess we shouldn't help them either it's their body not ours or what about someone who wants to kill themselves should we help lol nope its their body if they want die why stop then it's their choice you should respect that.

seriously not everything a person chooses to do with their body isn't always good for it. And this includes being anorexic and obese

Also on a small note isn't it more nicer to be concerned and someone's health cause it shows that you really care about someone and Don't want anything bad to happen opposed from someone not giving a Crap at all

Also telling someone they could die is not saying they should die because they shouldn't but death by anorexia and obesity has happened. And yes they are people this is true we aren't saying they're not but like I said isn't it more better to be worried or is it better to not give a f!ck about someone's health?


----------



## Franny (Oct 18, 2015)

i dont mind it but i really dont like the skinny (or fat) shamers. i hate seeing those posts saying "men dont like skin and bones, men like meat on their women" like ok you just made yourself sound like a steak. but all in all i dont mind if youre overweight, underweight or just right. as long as you take care of yourself, dont put down others and you feel okay with it, do what you want


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm sorry I didn't read the whole thread and comments but here is my take on fat acceptance. I think that fat acceptance shouldn't really be a thing because there has been *body acceptance* campaigns running for an extremely long time and "fat acceptance" should go into that category. Even if your body has some extra cushion that doesn't mean you are unhealthy or have an unacceptable body figure.

However, if you have some health condition that you happen to have because of having excess weight and can be reversed or the outcome can be prolonged then you should try to go the extra mile to change your lifestyle and/or daily habits to become a healthier person. This also goes for those that are on the skinny side. Being skinny doesn't automatically mean you are healthy, there is such a thing as being "skinny fat". I get extremely annoyed when people comment on other's health and how their weight is affecting it when the person speaking isn't in such great shape either. I think that people are kind of hurting standards as to what healthy is and what "too big" is. I've read a lot of articles and seen many posts and videos about fat acceptance and calling every "big" person _curvy_, there are very attractive, curvy individuals out there but when they are unable to say that they aren't suffering from weight related health issues we should not encourage this lifestyle. Media has encouraged and kind of brain washed us to believe that being stick-photoshopped skinny is acceptable, and now they are encouraging us that excessive weight isn't a problem when indeed it is. I know that there are people who have genetic related weight issues and I'm not at all trying to say that they aren't trying to be healthy. 

In America, people are getting more accustomed to bigger portions and many don't realize how much energy they're putting in their bodies and how much energy they're using. I know I've become a lazier person due to some personal issues and a past relationship that was very limiting on me being able to do things on my own. I have been trying more often to change my eating and work out habits so I know that it isn't as easy as pie but it's definitely a good goal to go towards. It's very hard to convince other people, especially my family that they need to realize that they overeat and never exercise. I always tell my mom to at least get 2 lb weights to work out while she sits at her laptop but she just gets too distracted by her work. My grandmother takes a anti-depressant pill that is known to cause sugar cravings and makes her feel tired more often, sure she walks but she will want to sit down every 10 steps. 

A lot of my negative emotions comes from the realization that our country is out of shape and there are so many people on their devices, eating ridiculous portions and not being as active as they should, I get especially sad when I realize that I'm falling into these bad habits and it's very difficult to get out of them once you have lived the lifestyle for awhile. Honestly in my opinion it's not necessarily bad if you're fat, skinny or somewhere in between as long as you're healthy or as long as you are trying to make a change to be healthy then I will be rooting for you.

Also sorry if there's typos.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

beemayor said:


> Why can't someone just BE fat?



let's turn this around a bit - since you seem to be offended by the _dreadful oppression_ delivered by many posters, i'm going to make it about a similar situation, just a different weight (morbidly obese to harmfully skinny)
if an anorexic person is unhappy with their weight and going to dangerous precautions to satisfy themselves, and someone told them it wasn't safe, and that person said 'why can't I just be SKINNY?', the obvious answer is because it could potentially threaten their wellbeing and safety. 

I agree that many people chastise fat people, but certainly not on this thread. I've seen people say 'morbidly obese people are unhealthy', but not 'fat people are unhealthy'. 
sorry if you feel that way though, and have a nice day


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

UPDATE

Today, Ragen Chastain, fat activist, will be running the half Ironman in Arizona. She hopes to complete the full one next year. She has been training in hopes to prove you can be obese and active.

Tracker. There is a mobile version. Her number is 1045.


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Today, Ragen Chastain, fat activist, will be running the half Ironman in Arizona. She hopes to complete the full one next year. She has been training in hopes to prove you can be *obese and active*.
> 
> Tracker. There is a mobile version. Her number is 1045.



I know she ain't gonna gain weight from doing this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Edit: if she does most likely she's gaining muscle and not fat


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> I know she ain't gonna gain weight from doing this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Edit: if she does most likely she's gaining muscle and not fat



She wouldn't be gaining anything from doing the ironman challenge lol


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Today, Ragen Chastain, fat activist, will be running the half Ironman in Arizona. She hopes to complete the full one next year. She has been training in hopes to prove you can be obese and active.
> 
> Tracker. There is a mobile version. Her number is 1045.



awesome! ;v; i'll be sure to check it out, that's a point that needs be vocalised!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

in terms of tangibility****


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not a creepy twig b1tch.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not an anorexic twig b1tch.


Please be respectful.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not an anorexic twig b1tch.



what's wrong with you lmao


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not an anorexic twig b1tch.



Kind of uncalled for. I had a weight and metabolism problem growing up and I ate massive amounts of food *edit: to gain weight* and some girl used to constantly call me anorexic and spread rumors. It just as harmful as calling someone "an obese tubby b----". Good for you tho for accepting yourself haha


----------



## Tessie (Oct 18, 2015)

^^^ is that really really necessary to describe very skinny people as "anorexic twig *****"? seriously. we talk about fat acceptance yet people are okay with putting down another woman's weight on another opposite spectrum. that just fuels hate and jealousy which is unnecessary. you should feel ashamed. 

I don't support fat acceptance when it's unhealthy. if man/woman puts him/herself in risk for hypertension, elevated blood pressure, diabetes, heart/liver problems because of continuously overeating and making poor food choices by eating high-sodium, sugar, fats, and highly processed foods, and doesn't want to change because of this new wave of loving yourself regardless, I can't & won't support that.  
however, I believe most people who know they are fat  wish to change and want to lose weight, but are so accustomed to their old lifestyle habits that it's hard. I'm all for trying to always make yourself better. 
your body, biochemically, is an amazing machine and deserves all the help we can give it. 

I don't know who the Ragen person is, but to show you can be obese but active just tells me it's a campaign to show that it's okay to be...well...obese. when it's not. I don't know why she is still obese when she exercises, unless she has an internal health problem like hormone related that keeps her fat, otherwise I assume it's still poor diet choices. 

anyway that's my two cents.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not an anorexic twig b1tch.



you don't have to tear others down in order to build yourself up.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

Update on Ragen Chastain:

A member on 4chan is at IRONMAN and reporting. Apparently she was disqualified after her swim and not allowed on her bike.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Update on Ragen Chastain:
> 
> A member on 4chan is at IRONMAN and reporting. Apparently she was disqualified after her swim and not allowed on her bike.



oh no, why?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> oh no, why?


Her time. But it's not reported, so just speculation.


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> you don't have to tear others down in order to build yourself up.



im not? i just honest find being super super skinny (so much it looks like your wasit could snap) really freaking creepy.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> im not? i just honest find being super super skinny (so much it looks like your wasit could snap) really freaking creepy.


It's pretty obvious from the words you chose what you meant. If you don't have he ability to speak kindly about others, please leave.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Her time. But it's not reported, so just speculation.



Aughh that's unfortunate 



MayorEvvie said:


> im not? i just honest find being super super skinny (so much it looks like your wasit could snap) really freaking creepy.



Your first statement came off as "Fat is better than skinny, also girls who are skinny are b****es"


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> im not? i just honest find being super super skinny (so much it looks like your wasit could snap) really freaking creepy.



if anything, _i'm_ about to snap, cause you be waisting my time (get it)
sorry if I misunderstood, but like @crystalmilktea said, you just made it seem like anorexic people are inferior *****es.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Aughh that's unfortunate


Yeah, there is a picture, and a picture of her leaving. So she's definitely disqualified. Most likely reason is she did not meet the cutoff time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> if anything, _i'm_ about to snap, cause you be waisting my time.


Do not start a fight.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Yeah, there is a picture, and a picture of her leaving. So she's definitely disqualified. Most likely reason is she did not meet the cutoff time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do not start a fight.



sorry, it did seem that way but it was kind of a pun.
I edited it either way.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> sorry, it was kind of a pun, I edited it.


I know, but his thread can easily go sour and get locked. I'd rather if someone is rude we just tell them to be kind and move on. Arguing with them just has too much potential to become a flame war.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I know, but his thread can easily go sour and get locked. I'd rather if someone is rude we just tell them to be kind and move on. Arguing with them just has too much potential to become a flame war.


nah, I didn't plan on arguing, too many threads keep getting locked, especially inflammatory ones like these.


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Aughh that's unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> Your first statement came off as "Fat is better than skinny, also girls who are skinny are b****es"



ohhh no it wasn't that haha. its just the girls who are twigs are always being btches to me, so its more from the girls i know haha.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ohhh no it wasn't that haha. its just the girls who are twigs are always being btches to me, so its more from the girls i know haha.



Their attitude and treatment towards you has nothing to to with their weight or body shape :/


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ohhh no it wasn't that haha. its just the girls who are twigs are always being btches to me, so its more from the girls i know haha.


And fat women have been rude to me. But it's their personality, not their weight.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not a creepy twig b1tch.



You do realize fat people can be anorexic, right?
I know you edited it out.. but honestly insulting eating disorders isn't okay.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

justice said:


> You do realize fat people can be anorexic, right?
> I know you edited it out.. but honestly insulting eating disorders isn't okay.


No, they can't. Anorexia has a BMI requirement. There are other eating disorders that fat people can have.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> No, they can't. Anorexia has a BMI requirement. There are other eating disorders that fat people can have.



I thought they could, unless I'm confusing it with another disorder. Either way, while I get someone might be upset about skinny people or whatever, there's really no reason to attack eating disorders - most the time they can't control it and I see it the same way people insult mental illnesses. 

Idk, it happens a lot on tumblr and I'm quite shocked how stupid the site can be. They don't like ableism yet forget fat people can have EDs and act like EDs don't ruin or hurt people's lives. Smh


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

justice said:


> I thought they could, unless I'm confusing it with another disorder. Either way, while I get someone might be upset about skinny people or whatever, there's really no reason to attack eating disorders - most the time they can't control it and I see it the same way people insult mental illnesses.
> 
> Idk, it happens a lot on tumblr and I'm quite shocked how stupid the site can be. They don't like ableism yet forget fat people can have EDs and act like EDs don't ruin or hurt people's lives. Smh


Anorexia requires a BMI for a diagnosis with the DSM-IV. It requires a "significantly low body weight" with the DSM-V. It's very much linked to weight.

Most people are diagnosed with EDNOS/OSFED.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not a creepy twig b1tch.



How refreshing...


----------



## eggs (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not a creepy twig b1tch.



how edgy. :^) let's continue to be ignorant and forget about debilitating eating disorders, shall we?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 18, 2015)

It pisses me off whenever someone makes fun of fat people, how do you think the person who does it would feel if they got made fun of something that's not their fault? News flash, no ones perfect.

its cool that your doing this, I would participate but I live in Texas, support it for me


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

this thread needs to be aborted pronto 

like literally why do the same types of people make these threads?

all threads like this end in a massive argument and then a closure. There should be a new rule introduced about discussing irrelevant and unimportant topics (yes, sexuality, feminism, weight and a **** ton of other topics are ALL irrelevant and unimportant, since this is a *gaming* forum, not a "let's band together, hold hands and discuss really sensitive topics" forum).

I'm sick of seeing these stupid threads that cause nothing but bickering get far out of control.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> this thread needs to be aborted pronto
> 
> like literally why do the same types of people make these threads?
> 
> ...


If you had noticed, I mentioned I am monitoring. I even have been. People make these because they are curious how others feel. It doesn't have to go bad.


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Their attitude and treatment towards you has nothing to to with their weight or body shape :/



_not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> If you had noticed, I mentioned I am monitoring. I even have been. People make these because they are curious how others feel. It doesn't have to go bad.



I hadn't noticed, since I don't look through every page of every thread that I'm on. 

If you're curious about these sort of topics then consult a more broad forum that deals with social issues on a regular basis, not a gaming forum. 

Nothing has to go bad, but things usually always do. Like this thread is.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> this thread needs to be aborted pronto
> 
> like literally why do the same types of people make these threads?
> 
> ...



Technically this is the Brewster's Cafe section where we can talk about things irrelevant to gaming and other boards.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I hadn't noticed, since I don't look through every page of every thread that I'm on.
> 
> If you're curious about these sort of topics then consult a more broad forum that deals with social issues on a regular basis, not a gaming forum.
> 
> Nothing has to go bad, but things usually always do. Like this thread is.


Yeah, how dare his forum have an off topic section. We should only discuss games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_


Please stop. This isn't the place to discuss your personal issues.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Technically this is the Brewster's Cafe section where we can talk about things irrelevant to gaming and other boards.








Threads like these beg the question of whether it's worth having an "off-topic" section on the forum, when in reality all they do is spark arguments.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_



calling them twigs is just derogatory in general. the people who taunt you would still be *****es larger or otherwise. theres no reason to label them as 'twigs' because thats offensive to everybody whos thin


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_



Just ignore them then, nothing wrong with being chubby.


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Yeah, how dare his forum have an off topic section. We should only discuss games.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Please stop. This isn't the place to discuss your personal issues.



Sorry, was just responding to crystalmilk tea 

Yes, we should just delete the General Discussion altogether then!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Yeah, how dare his forum have an off topic section. We should only discuss games.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Please stop. This isn't the place to discuss your personal issues.



Just saying. Bell tree forums isn't probably the best place to post a thread about fat acceptance when the majority of this forum's inhabitants are under the age of 14.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Sorry, was just responding to crystalmilk tea
> 
> Yes, we should just delete the General Discussion altogether then!


Just don't respond, or discuss it via pm. This thread is not the place for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Just saying. Bell tree forums isn't probably the best place to post a thread about fat acceptance when the majority of this forum's inhabitants are under the age of 14.


No, you aren't just saying. You are expecting an argument. That mentality is why these threads always become arguments.

I am specifically curious how this forum feels. Not other places.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Just don't respond, or discuss it via pm. This thread is not the place for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, I am "just saying". I'm expecting an argument here because one's already happened, so the odds of another are very high.

So because I have the "mentality" that an argument is going to arise in this thread, that's the reason why people are going to argue in the first place?

you're not making any sense :s


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_



Then don't listen to them then? You making fun of their weight makes you just as bad in my opinion. You can still look good even if you are a bit chubby - you can look good no matter what your body shape or type is - and you can still have confidence. You're never going to please everyone after all, so it's better to not care what other people think.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_



I'm sorry you've been taunted for your looks, but I don't think doing the same thing in return helps. it just makes you as bad as them.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, I am "just saying". I'm expecting an argument here because one's already happened, so the odds of another are very high.
> 
> So because I have the "mentality" that an argument is going to arise in this thread, that's the reason why people are going to argue in the first place?
> 
> you're not making any sense :s


If people come here expecting an argument, they will start one. It fosters a hostile attitude. If people come here just expecting to give their opinion, it won't.

That said, if you don't like these topics why do you feel the need to post in them? Just don't even enter them. I don't see why to have to come in here and "just say" something that is not about the topic. Derailing this will lead to it getting out of hand and locked. Which is why this will be my last response to you, unless you should do something (I doubt this will happen).


----------



## N e s s (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Threads like these beg the question of whether it's worth having an "off-topic" section on the forum, when in reality all they do is spark arguments.


You know dude, if you don't like it you don't need to be here whatsoever.

some people have their opinions, if you think that someones opinion is wrong, you should respect that and not say anything rude, even if yours is right.

The bell tree forums isn't just a gaming forum, its also a place to make friends and discuss real life events.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> If people come here expecting an argument, they will start one. It fosters a hostile attitude. If people come here just expecting to give their opinion, it won't.
> 
> That said, if you don't like these topics why do you feel the need to post in them? Just don't even enter them. I don't see why to have to come in here and "just say" something that is not about the topic. Derailing this will lead to it getting out of hand and locked. Which is why this will be my last response to you, unless you should do something (I doubt this will happen).



ok bye

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> You know dude, if you don't like it you don't need to be here whatsoever.
> 
> some people have their opinions, if you think that someones opinion is wrong, you should respect that and not say anything rude, even if yours is right.
> 
> The bell tree forums isn't just a gaming forum, its also a place to make friends and discuss real life events.



pls dnt try to put words into my mouth, I said literally nothing about anybody's opinions lmao??
I'm here because I was discussing the topic, until somebody decided to post an incredibly rude post, which seems to happen every time someone decides to make a "(insert sensitive topic here) discussion thread"


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> this thread needs to be aborted pronto
> 
> like literally why do the same types of people make these threads?
> 
> ...



Just because a thread is unimportant to YOU doesn't give you the right to speak for everyone. NEWS FLASH: The _entire point _of the Brewster's Cafe is to discuss things that are off topic. If you want to discuss gaming then there's no reason you can't go to the respective forum. Nobody is stopping you. Posting stuff like this isn't contributing to anything.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> this thread needs to be aborted pronto
> 
> like literally why do the same types of people make these threads?
> 
> ...



i swear you were going to leave this forum like last year because u were sick of **** like this..dude just chill out. its been mostly civil anyway..?? and honestly if ur sick of these threads then..dont click them..its that simple dude


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_



Like many other users have stated here, fat acceptance does not equal or justify skinny shaming. Calling all skinny people derogatory terms because a few people disrespected you puts you on the same level as them. No one here has attacked you, but now you've just attacked every thin user here ;w; So let's not use fat acceptance negatively!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

justice said:


> i swear you were going to leave this forum like last year because u were sick of **** like this..dude just chill out. its been mostly civil anyway..?? and honestly if ur sick of these threads then..dont click them..its that simple dude



who are you?? why are you trying to start an argument??

if you want to talk to me personally then PM x


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 18, 2015)

Keep it on topic, please. Civil discussion is totally fine as long as we're respecting everyone's opinions and the discussion isn't turning into arguments.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

No one really has the right to comment on anyone else's body. You can't determine how healthy someone is by their weight or dress size and the only person who should be able to say whether someone is unhealthy or not is their doctor. If someone is confident and comfortable with their body then you really shouldn't have a problem with that, no matter their body type.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly im fine as i am. sure, im a bit chubby in my thighs and belly, but at least im not a creepy twig b1tch.



What a disgusting thing to say.

Edit: I see you've already been shown how what you said is exactly the same as me saying, "I'm fine as I am. Sure, I have tiny wrists and ankles, and you can see my collar bone, but at least I'm not a sloppy fat pig."

It's exactly the same.

And it's a disgusting way to make yourself feel better.

The truth is that you're actually NOT fine with how you look because you're listing your chubbiness as a negative, but writing it off because "at least you're not a twig." Instead of feeling badly about your chubbiness and dragging others down with you, try to feel good about yourself for real. Look at yourself objectively and acknowledge it. "This is how I am right now. And this is how I feel about it. And that's okay." Tell yourself it's okay. It *is* okay. And if you do want to change your body, the only way you can change is by knowing where you're at right now. Seriously, fully accept it.

Because it isn't good for you to be comparing yourself to others.

You're also associating the bodies of the people you don't like with the actual reason why you don't like them: because they're rude to you. Focus on their actions, not their weight.


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 19, 2015)

beemayor said:


> There are different types of diabetes. There's type 1 diabetes, which usually appears in childhood when a child is insulin-dependent, regardless of their weight. Then there's type 2 diabetes, which usually appears in adulthood (though it can appear in children) when a person is insulin-resistant. Type 2 can form at any age, and is primarily caused by being overweight or having an "unhealthy" lifestyle, while type 1 is not dependent on a person's weight or physical form. Therefore, yes, that is how diabetes works.



I think everyone knows that type 1 diabetes is not the same thing as type 2...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Where do you live where healthy food is not more expensive than unhealthy????????




Depends where you're buying it I guess.


----------



## laurenx (Oct 19, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/ePtPqEgUUV7


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _not if they are being b1tches to me by constantly taunting me for my chub_



Is this satire? It's not funny it's ridiculous. If you wouldn't say this to someone obese, why say it to someone underweight?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I think everyone knows that type 1 diabetes is not the same thing as type 2...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I mentioned earlier in this thread.

The "I'm fat because I can't afford healthy food" excuse only is valid if you live in a neighborhood where healthy food is actually nonexistent. They're called "food deserts."

The people who use this excuse FAR outnumber the people who this actually applies to. I'm not saying "fat people are lazy" though I know someone will hop in here and say I'm saying that...

But the fact is, it's way easier to buy fast food than it is to cut vegetables and cook 'em up with a nice, healthy protein. :/

And now someone will say, "Nobody has time for that." But you're sitting on an Animal Crossing forum, so.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 19, 2015)

Grumble said:


> I mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> The "I'm fat because I can't afford healthy food" excuse only is valid if you live in a neighborhood where healthy food is actually nonexistent. They're called "food deserts."
> 
> ...



They all have time for it, they're just too lazy. Laziness is the excuse 98% of the time, whether they want to admit it or not. Eating healthy takes effort. It's easy to drive to a fast food place and order a burger and get it made for you in a minute. 
If you want to eat healthy, you have to spend at least ten minutes to cook a good meal and people just don't want to.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> They all have time for it, they're just too lazy. Laziness is the excuse 98% of the time, whether they want to admit it or not. Eating healthy takes effort. It's easy to drive to a fast food place and order a burger and get it made for you in a minute.
> If you want to eat healthy, you have to spend at least ten minutes to cook a good meal and people just don't want to.



it's not simply a matter of being 'lazy', healthy food now costs three times as much as it did ten years ago. of course you can make healthy cheap meals (and quickly too) however it shouldn't be cheaper to buy a mcdonalds than a couple bags of vegetables at the local supermarket. personally i think fast food should be taxed a lot more heavily (but as if that would happen)


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 19, 2015)

mogyay said:


> it's not simply a matter of being 'lazy', healthy food now costs three times as much as it did ten years ago. of course you can make healthy cheap meals (and quickly too) however it shouldn't be cheaper to buy a mcdonalds than a couple bags of vegetables at the local supermarket. personally i think fast food should be taxed a lot more heavily (but as if that would happen)



It really isn't more. You can buy a can of beans, for example for 80 cents, and you can use that can for two meals. The problem with buying groceries is that you need to plan out a meal plan for the week. You can purchase a head of cauliflower and it will cost you around two bucks maybe, depending on the season and you can use that for at least three meals. 

Fast food you buy and that is your meal. You can't use it for more than one meal, unless you truly don't eat much. xP

That's why spending 20 bucks (or however much you spend on groceries) at once seems like "a lot" but if you add up the amount you are spending at the end of the week on fast food and compare it to whatever you could spend on groceries for the week, you are saving money by buying groceries.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It really isn't more. You can buy a can of beans, for example for 80 cents, and you can use that can for two meals. The problem with buying groceries is that you need to plan out a meal plan for the week. You can purchase a head of cauliflower and it will cost you around two bucks maybe, depending on the season and you can use that for at least three meals.
> 
> Fast food you buy and that is your meal. You can't use it for more than one meal, unless you truly don't eat much. xP
> 
> That's why spending 20 bucks (or however much you spend on groceries) at once seems like "a lot" but if you add up the amount you are spending at the end of the week on fast food and compare it to whatever you could spend on groceries for the week, you are saving money by buying groceries.



A can of beans isn't going to feed a family of four for two days. A can of beans, some mince, rice and vegetables might, but buying a couple of frozen pizzas is cheaper. A family in poverty isn't planning a week in advance, sometimes they can't even afford to think a day in advance


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 19, 2015)

Can we stop replying to MayorEvie? I think we all don't agree. No need to drag it out. Thanks.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 19, 2015)

..To be honest, I don't care if you're fat or skinny..if you play animal crossing than you cool to me...what is fat acceptance anyway?...do we have animal crossing acceptance?..I mean, I was at the doctors office waiting to get a flu shot and I took out my 3DS and started watering my plants while I was in the waiting room...I ignored all the side eyes...I could feel everyone looking at me, judging me..thinking to themselves look at her grown azz playing video games..so yeah...I need animal crossing acceptance..


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

mogyay said:


> A can of beans isn't going to feed a family of four for two days. A can of beans, some mince, rice and vegetables might, but buying a couple of frozen pizzas is cheaper. A family in poverty isn't planning a week in advance, sometimes they can't even afford to think a day in advance



So I did this:

1 15oz can of black beans in seasoned sauce (preferably low sodium but whatever)
2 cups of rice (makes 6 cooked)
2.5 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper
1 tsp cumin
1 white or yellow onion, chopped finely

Cook the rice. 

Put everything else in a pot and put it on low heat stirring occasionally until your rice is done.

Put the beans on the rice. Serves 4+. Large servings. This is not a diet food. It's high in protein and it will fill you up. It's poor people food. You won't get fat eating this for dinner, but you likely won't lose weight either. I am very acquainted with eating poor people food like this. It has been my life until very recently. I still eat this regularly, though. It's just easy.

WHAT YOU BUY:

4 cans of black beans: $3.56
lasts a family of 4: 4 dinners.
Price per dinner: $0.89

1 5lb bag of white rice: $2.98
lasts a family of 4: 5 dinners
Price per dinner: $0.60

32 oz already minced garlic: $3.98
lasts a family of 4: ~100 dinners
Price per dinner: $0.04 (SAVE by buying garlic and mincing 1-2 cloves on your own)

1 oz ground cayenne pepper: $2.96
lasts a family of 4: 12 dinners
Price per dinner: $0.25

2 oz cumin: $2.48
lasts a family of 4: 28 dinners
Price per dinner: $0.09

4 onions: ~$2.00
lasts a family of 4: 4 dinners
Price per dinner: $0.50

TOTAL COST FOR A DINNER FOR FOUR: $2.37

Total cost of ONE store-brand frozen pizza: $4.50 (if your family of 4 is eating two, they are overeating)

If you buy those really terrible "Party Pizzas" that are $1.50 each, you're STILL paying more for two pizzas!

So, you're wrong.

If a meal can be made with rice in it, then it can be made cheaply.
Beans are high in protein, and cheaper than meat.
Poor people can eat 'til they're full for cheaper than they can eating junk food.

And there ARE food deserts. There are people who cannot get to a supermarket by bicycle and MUST shop in convenience stores or fast food places. Convenience stores sell healthy food, but their fruit cups, salads, etc are very expensive compared to grocery shopping. They do exist. Not everyone is being lazy. But the people who are claiming they are in food deserts/can't afford good food in their area, are usually not knowledgeable about poor people food like I am. 

Poor people food doesn't have to be macaroni and cheese and crappy $1.50 pizzas.

Love,
THE QUEEN OF POOR GIRL EATING!
_Ask me about my poor girl sushi, go ahead. You know you want to._

**NOTE**
Yeah, food costs are different everywhere. But so are the costs of junk food. If your price of junk food is lower, then your price of good food is likely lower, too.


----------



## Tao (Oct 19, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> View attachment 153259
> Depends where you're buying it I guess.




That's just a biased comparison. One 'unhealthy' meal for 4 from a takeaway is obviously going to cost more than the base ingredients for a few days of healthy self prepared eating from a store. I mean, that picture is an entirely different debate altogether.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2015)

Grumble said:


> So I did this:
> 
> 1 15oz can of black beans in seasoned sauce (preferably low sodium but whatever)
> 2 cups of rice (makes 6 cooked)
> ...



i forgot to mention that a lot of single mothers on low incomes don't have the energy or time to cook from scratch but that's a lot of work you put into that lol. i think you're overthinking it a bit anyway, it's not an individual problem it's a structural problem imo, but thanks for the input, you're right, (also pizza where i live is ?1 while everything you mentioned is a LOT more but i do live in quite a poor area where obesity is high). also your convenience stores/grocery sound a hella lot different from mine... but i'd like to add your preaching to the converted lmao (i'd hate to think u spent a while typing that out is all), i appreciate the effort you put in but i'm fortunately well off enough to buy healthily  just speaking as someone who does a class in sociology

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also u forgot to add the mince, while not like necessary a lot of people over here like to add meat into a dinner esp for their children


----------



## Tao (Oct 19, 2015)

mogyay said:


> (also pizza where i live is ?1 while everything you mentioned is a LOT more but i do live in quite a poor area where obesity is high).



Or you can get a bag of frozen turkey dinosaurs for ?1.

Or a bag of smiley faces for ?1.

Or a stupidly big bag of frozen chips that will last longer than you will.

Or like 32 square sausages. You know you grew up poor when you know square sausages are a thing (and they're bloody awful).


The stuff that's barely even food that comes in bulk and can be stored frozen for roughly 12 millenniums is just convenient, very low cost for what you get, feeds a family of four for multiple meals and is has variety.



Plus, smiley faces are like the greatest thing done to a potato next to mashing them.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> Or you can get a bag of frozen turkey dinosaurs for ?1.
> 
> Or a bag of smiley faces for ?1.
> 
> ...



square sausages are like part of our culture where i live lmao (along with battered pizza) and potato smiles/waffles are what got me through uni!!!!! /no regrets and yet a salad from sainsburies is ?3 it makes a whole lot of sense


----------



## Tao (Oct 19, 2015)

mogyay said:


> square sausages are like part of our culture where i live lmao (along with battered pizza) and potato smiles/waffles are what got me through uni!!!!! /no regrets and yet a salad from sainsburies is ?3 it makes a whole lot of sense





I don't go to Sainsbury's, but a ready made salad is like ?2.50 in ASDA, so it's almost as bad.


Or you could go to Greggs and get 2 pasties for ?1...Or 2 sausage rolls. *OR* 4 jam doughnuts.


TAKE THAT, ASDA SALAD!


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Oct 19, 2015)

god damn am i gonna have to be the one person here who's now not arguing about prices of food? fine. i'm kinda chubby myself, but it in no way affects my life negatively aside from ****boys and the like not finding me attractive which i'm fine with because i'd rather not be with someone solely for my body. even though i wouldnt get attention for my body even if i was super skinny- which i was at one point -because i have an unfortunate chest and wide hips and it kinda looks weird regardless.

i dont blame anyone for my weight or think negatively about myself, really, and i kinda like how i look even though i do have my off days like everyone else.

i feel like someone's body is their own business and if they wanna be 700 pounds or 70, their choice. yeah it might be unhealthy, but in the end? it's not your body so you dont get the right to dictate.

i have similar views on other things because i keep to myself most of the time, but i think it makes sense.

really, what does it matter to you if someone's body is over/under what you deem acceptable?  you're not them, you're probably not taking care of them, and likely you're not dating them either.

 if you're not directly involved in that person's life via something like being immediate family or being married or whatever else, how is it your business what they eat, look like, weigh, how healthy they are, etc? 

idk. just my views i guess. 

cue the hatred.


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 19, 2015)

It definitely depends on where you are located to determine if "healthy" food is actually cheaper than "junk" food. Imoved to California about 5 years ago with my parents because our house was under foreclosure in Colorado and we had family out here. Not going into personal details but my parents were both unemployed, we were technically homeless, and we quite literally lived off the change in our pockets. I remember my first meal in the office we stayed at was some korean cereal from H Mart and a little carton of milk, my parents didn't eat with me. We didn't have any kitchen in this office. We had a mini fridge of about 8 cubic feet and a microwave so cooking things was definitely not easy. My dad would volunteer for the VA (veterans of america) hospital for at least 4 hours a day to get a $5.50 food voucher to feed himself for the day. He's a veteran and was getting help from the VA hospital to help him find a job. I had free lunch from high school so that was my meal and I would eat at my cousin's house when it was time for dinner. He got approved for food stamps for $360 a month. We spent about $10 on food a day from Fresh & Easy (a health food store that had microwavable dinners). He had a job offer for Kuwait and since we were struggling he wanted to leave for that job, but after a few months of interviews with this other job he finally got it and we had a little less of a struggle to fill our bellies for the day. I don't really ever tell people this story because it's personal. You CANNOT just assume people are unhealthy or fat because they are lazy. You absolutely do not know what the hell is going on in their life. Some might be lazy but there are some who have very limited living situations that they do not want to sit down and share with you. It's hard for people to plan out their meals when they don't have the money to buy the ingredients in the first place and most of their worry goes to whether or not they're sleeping safe tonight. If you only have a microwave to cook your food or no fridge then you're reduced down to buying junk food and surviving off that. Please consider that not everyone has a great financial situation. Always be considerate of the possibilities of their unhealthy habits and try to be supportive for the healthy change they can make. Also be generous with your food, you never know when the next time that person will have a meal.


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 19, 2015)

I read through all the responses up until page 22 where I will write my answer to the op
The following are my opinions and views to fat acceptance and beauty standards.
If you disagree, you are by all means, freely to do so. However, please 
  do not try to accuse me of hating fat people because I really dont. 
  Being fat has nothing to do with me disliking you or a reason for
   me not to be your friend. Only your personality and heart does. :  ]
I will warn that even though you do not agree with me and express
   that difference in opinion, I most likely wont change many of 
   what I prefer or think. 
Fat acceptance and beauty standards... hmmm... 

Those who genetically have slow metabolism or have the "fat gene" no matter how much 
   they control their diet and exercise, they grow fat, then I will accept them no matter 
   what since it really isnt in their control.

*obesity/morbid, anorexia is obviously a medical/health problem..* will lead to their 
   death faster perhaps, and I will tell to those of the people I care about to get help. 
   Some say to leave them alone and its their body/life but  it actually gets to me if 
   they are my family members, fiance/husband, and very close friends. Even if 
   they grow to hate me, until they say they dont want to be with me/stop being
   friends with me/leave me physically, I will never stop trying. 
 My father has had a heart attack and many allergies. He's not obese nor morbidly
   obese but he is fat. He is one of those people that find it hard to exercise
   and eat right because he hates it, its difficult, and uses being fat as an excuse.
   My doctor tells him he must start eating right (which he finally has) and exercise,
   he must lose the fat for his own good. So yeah because he's my own father
   and I cant bare seeing him get ill I will continue to encourage him. 
 My two good friends and roomies are fat/overweight but do not have any
    severe health conditions. I dont approve of what they eat so 
    I cook and shop for groceries with them. I also share my food with them
    because that is my way of caring for them. I dont just want to have
    girl talks, hang out, and study together. I want them to eat 
   good healthy food if I am eating it because I know its good.

* I dont believe that the price, healthy food is expensive, that is  reason
   not buy and eat them.* I personally work and spend money on food
   that is healthy because it is worth it. I would love for America to 
   start working so that people could afford healthy food or bring
   down the cost of healthy food. 

 I will care if I notice you (if you are my friend, family member, someone I care about)
   being depressed, self degrading, low self esteem, stressed, cry about
   being fat. I will take you to gym or find some way to help you lose
   fat and get you where you want to be. However, if you are fat 
   but eat well and exercise then I will be proud of you. I havent
   met a case like that yet but maybe I will someday.

I care that those around me keep good & basic hygiene and dress appropriately.
  Meaning I care that you brush your hair and wash you face& teeth if 
  we are hanging outside in a public place. I do not want to see you in clothes 
  that are worn out, colors/design so faded from the original state
  when bought, torn /holed (few of my guy friends have holes in their
  socks stating no one will really look), smelly etc. If I find 
  your wardrobe is not varied or you do not own clothing that
  bring out your best feature/complement your overall appearance,
  then I will gift you clothes every chance I get (bday, xmas, new years,
  social events, etc). Basically, you can wear whatever you want
  most of the time but when the occasion calls for it, I desire you to be able to 
  dress up or suitably, especially if it is when Im taking you 
  to a social outing or party where you can possibly find 
  someone to date if I find that you want to date someone. That   and 
  a social networking meeting/event where you can find a 
  potential employer who wants you.

I like shopping with people to dress them up and find clothes to
  really show their attractive features/points. I get happy
  when they buy the clothes, happy with it, and wear the 
  clothes I have given/chosen as a present or askedrecommended/
  persuaded to buy.

 I wont be physically attracted to and date fat guys because that's really my personal
   preference. I want my guy to be fit and/or be willing to live a healthy lifestyle because
   that will make me worry/stress less. My boyfriend irl actually has whos 6'1 has
  extremely fast metabolism and a   little underweight. Doctor and his parents have 
  assured me his metabolism will go away when he hits 30. Still I really care to feed
  and cook for him well. Treat   him to healthy food and he has gained 5 pounds. 
  I know that that's his max  and eventually it will slow down (all the men in his 
  family were skinny, tall, fast metabolism, and underweight when they were young
   like him) but  that doesnt stop me : 3 He avoided exercising and eating right
   before he met me. I told him it really matters that he exercises and 
   eats right so he has been doing so. Im happy that he has decided to do so
   because I can exercise with him, cook him healthy food to eat.

Yes I have a standard of beauty to the guy I date and for myself as well. 
   I believe that I can have a standard of beauty, but i will not 
   use it judge, bring you down, make fun of you, make you less human
   or think that you are. 
   Maybe most people wont like that I do have  a standard of beauty 
       but oh well.
   However, it does not mean that just because you are fat that I 
   think you are ugly, not fit to be my friend, or  unlikeable.
   We will be great friends regardless of your physical appearance:
   if you you are fat, skinny,  tall, short its not a problem in
   becoming friends with you!

I also think that talking about issues that people deem as controversial,
  uncomfortable, or topics that start heated/passionate/ and 
  sometimes fights that result in insulting each other  should NOT
  be avoided. I think those are elements to give reason 
  to talk about these things openly. People just need to 
  have an open mind, find away to express their views without
  down grading others or implying their view is right. If they
  are sensitive and uncivil at first, they can learn to stop making 
  assumptions that upset them. Having a discussion online 
  is a challenge because you cannot see the person behind
  the keys or the screens of the electronic device they are using.
  You cannot hear their tone of voice or see their facial 
  expressions. Thus, patience is required to talk through
  everyone, gain their trust and help them see that
  no one is trying to insult them or make them feel terrible.
  I dont think  threads like this should be closed down, ever!
  It helps see others what people think and give them more 
  material to help shape/inform/influence their views/decisions.


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 20, 2015)

mogyay said:


> square sausages are like part of our culture where i live lmao (along with battered pizza) and potato smiles/waffles are what got me through uni!!!!! /no regrets and yet a salad from sainsburies is ?3 it makes a whole lot of sense



But salads are so easy to make? It only takes me 5 minutes to put in a bag of lettuce, cut up tomatoes and cucumber and add salt,oil and vinegar. And a huge bowl of that would last longer than junk food and keep you full. Potato smiles and Turkey dinosaurs aren't that bad though, I ate those when I was young.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2015)

I believe health is important, but I respect anyone who may not be in the best of health.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't let other people determine your self worth, only your opinion matters! In the words of Amethyst, "Don't let anyone make you feel like garbage."


----------



## mogyay (Oct 20, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> But salads are so easy to make? It only takes me 5 minutes to put in a bag of lettuce, cut up tomatoes and cucumber and add salt,oil and vinegar. And a huge bowl of that would last longer than junk food and keep you full. Potato smiles and Turkey dinosaurs aren't that bad though, I ate those when I was young.



yeah it was a joke!!! i'm talking about the pre made ones that have a ridiculous mark up  (ps u put salt in ur salad????)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 20, 2015)

mogyay said:


> yeah it was a joke!!! i'm talking about the pre made ones that have a ridiculous mark up  (ps u put salt in ur salad????)


Wait, you don't salt your salad?


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 21, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Wait, you don't salt your salad?



I think this is an american trend

no one salts salad in the uk (unless you're from the uk)
mostly because whenever you add salt to vegetables they tend to excrete all of their water ontent


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think this is an american trend
> 
> no one salts salad in the uk (unless you're from the uk)
> mostly because whenever you add salt to vegetables they tend to excrete all of their water ontent


It's a culinary thing, not regional. Salt and pepper the salad before handing it out. Restaurants do it. It enhances the flavor. Same when you eat raw veggies.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

hariolari said:


> It's a culinary thing, not regional. Salt and pepper the salad before handing it out. Restaurants do it. It enhances the flavor. Same when you eat raw veggies.



i have literally never been to a restaurant that does this (i'm from the uk, although to be fair i'm from scotland which can be a whole different culinary world from the rest of the uk) i'm not saying it's a bad thing, i'm just surprised

i have seen it on char-grilled vegetables like asparagus actually, but not like a house/green salad


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 21, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i have literally never been to a restaurant that does this (i'm from the uk, although to be fair i'm from scotland which can be a whole different culinary world from the rest of the uk) i'm not saying it's a bad thing, i'm just surprised
> 
> i have seen it on char-grilled vegetables like asparagus actually, but not like a house/green salad


They do it in the kitchen when making it. Some fancier places do it at the table. Most salad recipes call for a pinch of salt. It's where salad got it's name.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

hariolari said:


> They do it in the kitchen when making it. Some fancier places do it at the table. Most salad recipes call for a pinch of salt. It's where salad got it's name.



can't say i've ever noticed but that might just be me! it might be because i usually dress it first i guess


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 21, 2015)

mogyay said:


> can't say i've ever noticed but that might just be me! it might be because i usually dress it first i guess


Somethi about crispy greens yadda yadda. I just thought everyone did it.


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think this is an american trend
> 
> no one salts salad in the uk (unless you're from the uk)
> mostly because whenever you add salt to vegetables they tend to excrete all of their water ontent



No I'm from the UK all my friends and family do it too lol I'm confused, no one puts salt in their salad?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> No I'm from the UK all my friends and family do it too lol I'm confused, no one puts salt in their salad?



well i don't but i only speak for me..


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> It definitely depends on where you are located to determine if "healthy" food is actually cheaper than "junk" food. Imoved to California about 5 years ago with my parents because our house was under foreclosure in Colorado and we had family out here. Not going into personal details but my parents were both unemployed, we were technically homeless, and we quite literally lived off the change in our pockets. I remember my first meal in the office we stayed at was some korean cereal from H Mart and a little carton of milk, my parents didn't eat with me. We didn't have any kitchen in this office. We had a mini fridge of about 8 cubic feet and a microwave so cooking things was definitely not easy. My dad would volunteer for the VA (veterans of america) hospital for at least 4 hours a day to get a $5.50 food voucher to feed himself for the day. He's a veteran and was getting help from the VA hospital to help him find a job. I had free lunch from high school so that was my meal and I would eat at my cousin's house when it was time for dinner. He got approved for food stamps for $360 a month. We spent about $10 on food a day from Fresh & Easy (a health food store that had microwavable dinners). He had a job offer for Kuwait and since we were struggling he wanted to leave for that job, but after a few months of interviews with this other job he finally got it and we had a little less of a struggle to fill our bellies for the day. I don't really ever tell people this story because it's personal. You CANNOT just assume people are unhealthy or fat because they are lazy. You absolutely do not know what the hell is going on in their life. Some might be lazy but there are some who have very limited living situations that they do not want to sit down and share with you. It's hard for people to plan out their meals when they don't have the money to buy the ingredients in the first place and most of their worry goes to whether or not they're sleeping safe tonight. If you only have a microwave to cook your food or no fridge then you're reduced down to buying junk food and surviving off that. Please consider that not everyone has a great financial situation. Always be considerate of the possibilities of their unhealthy habits and try to be supportive for the healthy change they can make. Also be generous with your food, you never know when the next time that person will have a meal.



I feel the need to reply to this.

I am really sorry for what you've gone through, but I want to make it clear... I've tried to make it clear... that I do not think everyone who eats poor quality food is lazy or uncaring. It sounds like you're lucky to have such caring parents who did a lot to make sure you were fed! I'm not saying every single person has the option to cook a meal versus buying it premade/frozen.

HOWEVER, doesn't it offend you that there are MANY people saying they aren't in a position to feed their children properly? So many of these people DO have other options but are either too lazy or just not knowledgeable about how to meal plan on a strict budget. From a completely objective and non-anecdotal standpoint, the number of people saying they have no other options but to eat unhealthily DOES outweigh the number of people who really do have no other options. There are people with no other options, as your story proves! I never said there weren't.

If I were you, having gone through such hardship, I would be offended at people who claim to have gone through the same thing. It's impossible to tell who's lying, and that's not anyone's job to go calling out the liars. But the fact remains that there are PLENTY of people with $50+ to spend on food every week and at least 15 minutes a day to cook it who JUST DON'T! Yet they claim to be so time-poor and broke that they can't properly feed their families.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 21, 2015)

Being healthy is very important and a lot of people take health for granted these days.

That being said, there are loads of more thicker people that are still just as healthy as a thin person, and there is beauty of both side of the spectrum.

That being said extreme obesity and extreme thinness should both never be promoted...


----------

